# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > سوال: نحوه تبدیل قالب html,css انگلیسی به قالب فارسی

## abc222

سلام به همه دوستان
اول همه بگم قصدم ازین سوال تقلب یا پایمال کردن حق دیگران نیست.واقعا برام سوال پیش اومده
سوالم اینه که یه قالب سایت رو که بصورت انگلیسی هست(یعنی چینش صفحه چت به راست باشه) رو چطور باید به فرم فارسی راست به چپ میشه؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## tux-world

خوب توی css عباراتی مثل اینایی که هست رو باید ویرایش کنید. البت هر کودوم جای مناسبی باید به کار بره ولی عموما اینها هستن
direction: rtl;
text-align:right;
و float هم هست.

----------


## abc222

> خوب توی css عباراتی مثل اینایی که هست رو باید ویرایش کنید. البت هر کودوم جای مناسبی باید به کار بره ولی عموما اینها هستن
> direction: rtl;
> text-align:right;
> و float هم هست.


 تقریبا همینم تو ذهن خودمم بود ولی چیزی که نمیدونم اینه که فقط همین سه تاست یا هرچی که تو سی اس اس ltr بود رو rtl کنم؟و اینکه آیا همه ی چپ به راست هارو راست به چپ کنم؟

----------


## tux-world

همه چپ به راست ها رو که نه. بستگی داره. مثلا متون فارسی حتما باید direction اون rtl باشه. حالا چپ چین یا وسط و یا راستش به سلیقه و کاری هستش که میخوایی انجام بدی.
بهتره یکیشو کم کم شروع کنی بهتر میتونی فهمی

----------


## Aalibeigi

سلام
فارسی ساز هست تو نت
فقط باید دانلودش کنی 
بخوای دستی بشینی قالب آماده رو فارسی کنی خیلی سخت میشه کارت
اگه با جوملا کار میکنی من خودم فارسی سازش رو دارم
یه ایمیل بده برات میفرستم
اگه بخوای یه قالب آماده رو بشینی فارسی کنی از نظر من بهتره جداگانه یه css واسه فارسی هات ایجاد کنی و تو برنامه جایی که لازم بود ازش استفاده کنی
حالا خود دانی

----------


## abc222

از دوستان ممنون که کمکم کردید.کارمو انجام دادم و درست شد

----------


## mahdavi1456

برای تکمیل کردن تاپیک خوبه که این ژنراتور رو هم معرفی کنیم. کار گروه ماندگار وب هست. 
http://mandegarweb.com/wordpress/wor...-%D9%88%D8%A8/

----------


## abc222

ممنون از همه دوستان.تنبلیو کنار گذاشتم و رفتم یاد گرفتم و خودم پروژمو انجام دادم

----------


## ashokri.nll

> خوب توی css عباراتی مثل اینایی که هست رو باید ویرایش کنید. البت هر کودوم جای مناسبی باید به کار بره ولی عموما اینها هستن
> direction: rtl;
> text-align:right;
> و float هم هست.


بیشتر چیزها گفته شد فقط برای ادامه ی کار کافیه شما متون را ترجمه کنید و یا میتونید تو یه هاست رایگان بزارید با گوگل ترجمه کنید و سورسشو کپی کنید که بدون اینکه خودتون چیزی رو ترجمه کنید ترجمه میشه اگه مشکلی بود خوشحال میشم بهتون جواب بدم !

----------


## eidazha

با سلام
هر قالبي براي زبان و با سبك خاصي ساخته شده است ، هر float:left رو نميشه float:right داد ، امكان داره تو يك سايت ايراني هم از ده تا flot:left استفاده كرد ، و اين دليل بر فارسي يا لاتين بودن سايت نميشه ، كلا با تغيير قالب يا فارسي سازي قالب هاي خارجي هيچوقت اون زيبايي كه تو انگليسي داشت رو در فارسي نخواهد داشت و برعكس ، سايت هاي ايراني كلا سبك و زيبايي خاص خود را دارند ، سايت هاي كره اي و ژاپني هم سبك خاص خودش را ، پس بهتره به جاي فارسي سازي قالب فارسي طراحي كنيد.

----------

